
The Maps That Prove the Daylight Saving Cycle Is Ruining Our Lives - dsego
http://www.citylab.com/weather/2015/11/the-maps-that-prove-daylight-saving-is-ruining-our-lives/417600/?utm_source=wire
======
DrScump
The only thing the map proves is that the author's data is phony.

For example, El Paso TX is shown in the map as almost ZERO days having a
sunrise time before 7AM. This is utterly phony. In the entire month of June,
for example, the _latest_ sunrise is 6:03AM CDT... which is _5:03AM standard
time_. (Source:
[http://www.sunrisesunset.com/](http://www.sunrisesunset.com/))

In fact, sunrise was 7AM CDT or earlier from March 28 through October 3rd...
_more than HALF the year!_

Nothing is _proven_ using phony data.

